# Thor Hubs



## Wcben (Jan 7, 2018)

I just thought some might like having a reference.... Below is a catalog page from TOC...





And below are the hubs....






Just need cones, axle, nuts and washers for the “standard” front...and plating (of course) to make the sets complete.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 26, 2018)

Thor Eccentric Hanger 1899





From the Cycling Age 1899


----------



## Wcben (Jan 26, 2018)

Ok Will... to paraphrase the movie..... “Show me the hangers”.... lol!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 26, 2018)

Wcben said:


> I just thought some might like having a reference.... Below is a catalog page from TOC...
> View attachment 735004
> 
> And below are the hubs....
> ...




There is a Swedish machinist that makes Thor hubs


----------



## Wcben (Jan 26, 2018)

QUOTE="GiovanniLiCalsi, post: 835875, member: 37500"]There is a Swedish machinist that makes Thor hubs[/QUOTE]

That’s cool but these were made 120 years ago in Chicago!....well, Aurora (a suburb of Chicago).

Although, maybe I should reach out to him for the needed parts...?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 26, 2018)

Wcben said:


> QUOTE="GiovanniLiCalsi, post: 835875, member: 37500"]There is a Swedish machinist that makes Thor hubs




That’s cool but these were made 120 years ago in Chicago!

Although, maybe I should reach out to him for the needed parts...?[/QUOTE]
He is usually on eBay


----------



## filmonger (Jan 28, 2018)

1899


----------



## Wcben (Mar 20, 2018)

These were just shown in another thread...Thor too!!


----------

